# High Speed Internet Porn and SSRI's



## Justaguy1

If decided to create a new post rather continuing to the put my message in a reply.

After years and years of being a faithful husband, our sex life began to decline. Not placing blame but I now realize that Prozac (any SSRI) is a big culprit. It basically will destroy a persons sex drive and thats what happened to my wife. We didn't know and she's been on it for 10 years now. Fair Warning....

So then comes high speed internet. I was a geek and at the time I'd never been into porn really at all. I wouldn't turn away from it necessarily but still wasn't into it. 

However once I figured out I could have a pretty exciting sex life and (so I thought) stay faithful it seems like a good idea. After all a little masturbation never hurt anybody. We're human and humans masturbate. 

What I didn't know was that High Speed Internet porn does something to you brain and it's a relatively new problem to our species. The constant pursuit of more, Addiction. 

It literally rewires your brain and not only is it highly addictive it interferes with you sex life because once addicted it becomes difficult to be stimulated normally. 

Depending on the person and as in my case then comes the deception. Slippery slope. It leads to infidelity and in my case with a younger woman who understood. 

So I am compelled to share something I literally stumbled upon. I have manged to stop. My sex life is better. I have destroyed my marriage but my wife and I both agree that we both ditched it together. I just took the low road from that point.

So two things. 

1) Anti depressants will shut your libido down. If your not having sex and don't care, thats a problem. It could very well lead your spouse to internet porn and/or outsourcing his sex life.
(adding wellbutrin to your ssri Rx can help)

2) Your Brain On Porn | Evolution has not prepared your brain for today's Internet porn watch the video on the home page.


----------



## AgentD

Interesting. I have a thread about how my husband is on Celexa and he has no desire for sex. I even asked him about masturbation and porn, he said he has no desire for any of that really either. So I'm assuming its different for different for people. For some, perhaps the desire is there, but are unable to perform. According to my husband he has no interest in anything that has to do with sex. As far as the addiction to porn goes, I do believe it can change peoples brain chemistry and not always for the better.


----------



## Justaguy1

Celexa is a SSRI or serotonin reuptake inhibitors. 
In most cases it will reduce if not illuminate in both gender. ED becomes a moot point.

No desire or not caring about no sex is not normal or healthy at virtually any age.


----------



## AgentD

Justaguy1 said:


> Celexa is a SSRI or serotonin reuptake inhibitors.
> In most cases it will reduce if not illuminate in both gender. ED becomes a moot point.
> 
> No desire or not caring about no sex is not normal or healthy at virtually any age.


True! Where is your original post?


----------



## Justaguy1

IDK where it went?


----------



## Justaguy1

its been fixed thanks.


----------



## learning to love myself

Im in the opposite boat, my husband is into porn amongst other things and Im on Prozac for many years now, I have a high sex drive, however we were having no sex, (many years of this). I ended up cheating and were trying to reconcile after my ONS.


----------



## Acoa

I started Zoloft 6 weeks ago. My drive hasn't changed, but it takes me forever to climax. We have accepted that as a side effect and just roll with it. Some nights I just don't get to finish. I guess it's turnabout from when we were younger. 

We are working on R after I discovered my wife's online affair. The fact we are communicating a lot and openly right now helps. I think if communication were poor, it would lead to more problems.

On the porn issue, I think high speed internet has made it more accessible. Cheap to procure and easy to hide. I'm not sure the affect is any different. 

After my parents divorced my Dad started an enormous porn collection. He also rented every new movie he could get his paws on. High speed internet hasn't increased his use of porn. I think what it has done is make that level of porn use available to more people.


----------

